
This is how the universe will end: not with a bang but a rip - antimora
http://www.kurzweilai.net/this-is-how-the-universe-will-end-not-with-a-bang-but-a-rip
======
Frenchgeek
Is it just me or does the graphic show the end of the Earth long after the Sun
goes nova?

